# Hydraulic saw hooked up to tractor?



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a hydraulic chain saw and a stick saw was wondering if it was possible to hook up to a tractor for property use while bush hogging?? Fyi my tractor is a massey ferguson 3165 with a loader so have external hydraulic pump which I think is [email protected] and tractor internal hydraulic pump is [email protected] which way would be best to plumb in and how exactly should I go about it?
Thanks mike


----------



## Franny K (Feb 22, 2018)

I kind of wonder that myself. My tractors have 2750 working pressures though. I do not see why not generally those devices can work on open or closed center systems. Just run the tractor kind of slow as you would not need the 17 gpm at 2000rpm or whatever rated speed is. I have used a hydraulic jack hammer on mine, running it kind of slow and it worked well.

As for your intended work it kind of seems not a good work plan to me. To have a trailer with a staging on it and stand on the staging with the pole saw thing and have someone drive around the edge of the field sounds like a good idea. If the idea is to get off brush hogging and cut up fallen tree parts and push them aside I think a battery or gasoline saw would be more practical.

Do you have regular ag type remote hydraulic ports? Just take off the flat faced 2000psi work place ones and screw on the ag type, there are two sizes of them that sounds like a small tractor to have only 4.5gpm so it might be the smaller one, my tractors are somewhere between the internal and external values posted. (steering pump is separate) The stick one is probably sized about right for the internal pump, the chainsaw one would need to know exactly what it is.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 22, 2018)

Well really what intended use is, is to yes get off and cut up tree mess and load wood onto trailer being pulled by tractor and main reason I wanna use hydraulic saw is because we only have one ground working saw at the moment no way am I lugging around the 660 to cut small trees up haha but if I had hydraulic saw working with tractor I could hook up my 20ft reach hydraulic saw hoses to tractor and be able to use around tractor as my dad cuts stuff with chainsaw outta my reach you know. And this wouldn't be a long term thing mainly just until we can afford to buy another ground saw. Because I would rather save the life of hydraulic saws for my bucket truck use...
But if I were to hook up to my tractor would the loader controls be the hook up place like to the power beyond port? And then put a tee on return for the return end of saw to hook up?


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 22, 2018)

And no I do not have remote ports have been looking into that tho for future implement use.... but I do have extra flat faced fittings for my saw to hook up to so I could use those to hook to tractor. Might need adapter cuz they are 3/8" threaded. But I actually tried to put ag ports on end of hydrauliv saw hose but the flat faced ones were like seized onto hose end so i jus figured id just use the extra flat face fittings for it cuz i have extras from buying new ones for bucket truck ....


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 22, 2018)

But for hooking up to loader controls could I take power beyond plug out and plumb in a ball valve, then to quick coupler, to saw, then return line from saw to quick coupler, to tee plugged into return port, and of coarse hook loader return to other end of tee??? And would I need a check valve on tee where saw return coupler goes so loader control doesn't try to send fluid up saw return line or is there check valves in quick couplers or am I worrying about nothing here lol
Thanks mike


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 22, 2018)

And the other route for internal hydraulics, would hooking a ball valve to the pressure port, then to high pressure side quick coupler, to saw then hook return quick coupler to return port on the tractors hydraulic system? Would this work for the saws operation? And I checked chainsaw it says max pressure 2000psi and 8gpm so does that mean max gpm is 8? And I think stick saw was 7gpm... so if my external pump puts out 17gpm at 2000 rpm then at idle my pump would be perfect for saws and I could jus run threw loader which I would rather do.... let me know if the routes I explained would be good for my setup? Thanks mike


----------



## Franny K (Feb 22, 2018)

If you have a closed center system I really can't comment. An open center system basically pumps fluid around in a circle and when a valve is activated it is diverted to do whatever task is required. There are single spool, two spool, multi spool valves. ball valves that shut off seem only used for something like a cylinder to keep it in place when the line is unplugged for some reason. Or maybe in folding up an implement at some point in the process. I just plug into a remote set of ports and put a bungee chord on the lever to the valve. I run a wood splitter this way. I am not sure I can explain how to do what you want with confidence. I think you need either get a valve body with more spools, or splice into the through line (in series essentialy not in parallel) or install a spool valve in series with that through line, bungee that lever and then use the control on the saw as needed.

I never could understand the power beyond stuff for mine it was more parts anyway that cost like twice as much if not factory installed. It was supposed to be really for backhoe application best as I recall. Basically high pressure port through saw and back to return. The Stanley ones work open center like that.


----------

